# P. Edeline parle de son iPod



## FANREM (16 Juin 2004)

C'est dans Rock & Folk paru ce matin
Titre : j'aime pas les walkman, ca fait tarlouze

Il y parle du Mac, de la musique, de la politique des maisons de disques, en des termes assez proches quelquefois de ce qu'on peut lire sur ces forums

L'introduction :

Le grand chic, dans les cours de récrés, c'est de s'en échanger le contenu, via le cordon firewire. Toutes ces merveilles descendues sans y penser, par la grâce de Kaaza ou d'Audiogalaxy, de Drumbeat ou KLX... Et là, tout se vaut. Le dernier Usher ou Fletcher Henderson, Clapton et son blues de pépère ou Bohemian & Vendetta. Tous écrasés au même rouleau compresseur du numérique, avec quasiment le même son. Et tous présents. Ou peu s'en faut. Oldies comme perdreaux de l'année. Un collector, aujourd'hui, c'est un morceau qui n'est pas sur kazaa. Rien de plus. 750 000 Weds en France à la rentrée. Et bientôt le braquage d'iPod dans le métro sera promu sport national. Bien plus rentable que l'arrachage de portable et plus facile à revendre, n'est-ce pas. L'iPod, c'est l'objet du statut  gamin  par excellence. Après avoir été l'apanage du bobo ou du Mac addict, cette race de Nerds amoureux des ordis Macintosh et de tout ce qu'ils sont censés représenter. C'est surtout le signe évident, le symptôme plus encore que la cause, que le vieux monde est derrière nous. Et le siècle avéré bel et bien... Et pas pour le meilleur. A vrai dire. L'iPod, c'est la mise à niveau de toute musique, le triomphe du son papier peint. En deux mots, I'iPod, c'est la tronche du futur.

Visiblement, il connait bien le sujet  
J'espère vous avoir donné envie de lire la suite


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans Rock & Folk paru ce matin
> Titre : j'aime pas les walkman, ca fait tarlouze
> 
> Il y parle du Mac, de la musique, de la politique des maisons de disques, en des termes assez proches quelquefois de ce qu'on peut lire sur ces forums
> ...



Je lirais forcément vu que j'achète R&F chaque mois. Mais on le connait, l'Eudeline. C'est l'ancien qui a tout vu, tout entendu, qui a vu naître et crevé tout les mouvements musicaux, qui a trainer avec tout les grands noms et compagnie. Et qui a regrettté les temps anciens à chaque nouvelle évolution. Ce qui, curieusement, n'en fait pas un conformiste ni même quelqu'un d'antipathique.

Mais le vieux n'a jamais vraiment pigé que la génération actuelle ne consomme pas de musique comme lui l'a fait (du single roi à l'album incontournable, de la cassette au MP3, du boum des FM à internet) ; alors de là à comprendre que la prochaine génération la consommera encore d'une nouvelle manière...

Ca rejoint un peu la remarque  d'Yvos dans le thread sur iTunes, qui se demande comment on pourra découvrir une chanson "qui se mérite" (et je vois tout à fait de quoi il parle) dans ce système où on peut les acheter à l'unité.

Mais cette évolution, si elle risque malgré-tout de rendre caduc certains médias et certains moyen de découvrir, ne mettra pas en péril le désir de certains de vouloir aller au-delà de la soupe. Car de la soupe, il y en a toujours eu, et c'est elle qui a fait prospérer les maisons de disque, même au temps béni où Barbara et Brassens remplissait trois Olympia d'affilé les doigts dans le nez. Et cette omniprésence de la soupe n'a jamais empêché certains d'aller plus loin, de cultiver des goûts différents, pour le plaisir de la sophistication, de la différence, de l'appartenance à une sous-culture ou autre.

A l'avenir, les modalités pour se faire une culture musicale plus personnelle pourraient changer. Mais il restera toujours une proportion de gens pour le faire, quelques soit la quantité de soupe en vitrine.

Reste l'argument du son compressé. C'est peut-être pas faux, mais ça me surprend qu'on puisse accorder de l'importance à un support quand on écoute les Sex Pistols (je parle pour Eudeline). Vynil ou MP3, quelle importance pour du punk ? Et même pour autre chose, d'ailleurs. J'ai peut-être une ouïe vraiment grossière, mais j'ai pas l'impression de perdre grand-chose avec un bon encodage, ni de faire ressembler le son de [name-dropping] Lambchop à celui de The Rapture [/name-dropping]. Et par ailleurs, le vynil est très joli et fait très "vrai" sur une étagère, mais j'en suis revenu. Le CD est déjà bien plus confortable, et les formats compressés apportent encore plus de simplicité à cet égard.


----------



## Gargouille (16 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Titre : j'aime pas les walkman, ca fait tarlouze
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Sans doute, dommage qu'il ait eu un mot malheureux 
Je sais quelle revue acheter en cas de panne de papier


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, dommage qu'il ait eu un mot malheureux
> Je sais quelle revue acheter en cas de panne de papier



Tu as tort. D'abord, R&F, ça n'est pas que Eudeline (heureusement), en plus, son avis, même s'il est largement discutable, vaut d'être lu (en règle générale).


----------



## mad'doc (16 Juin 2004)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, dommage qu'il ait eu un mot malheureux
> Je sais quelle revue acheter en cas de panne de papier


C'est "tarlouze" qui te gêne ? :hein:


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> C'est "tarlouze" qui te gêne ? :hein:



Nan, ça doit être "nerd"


----------



## tyler_d (16 Juin 2004)

> Mais on le connais, l'Eudeline. C'est l'ancien qui a tout vu, tout entendu, qui a vu naître et crevé tout les mouvements musicaux,


 
Je ne suis pas lecteur de R&F, mais le peu que je l'ai vois ou les lis en interview, toute la redaction me donne cette impression, j'en ai meme entendu un dire "la musique est morte le jour où elvis est décédé".... on voit un peu que ce sont des papys qui rabache le traditionnel "c'était mieux avant"

Il ne faut pas oublier que le format "album" a été imposé aux artistes au début de "l'industrialisation de la musique", à la base il n'y avait que des series de morceaux )ou singles) !

La façon de "consommer" de la musique que propose itunes et que s'approprie les générations actuelles et donc plus à perçevoir comme un retour au source plutot que comme une "abbération commerciale" ou "un mcdoisation de la musique"

mais bon, allez leur faire comprendre ça, à eux qui pensent déja avoir tout vu, tout entendu et tout vécu...


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas lecteur de R&F, mais le peu que je l'ai vois ou les lis en interview, toute la redaction me donne cette impression, j'en ai meme entendu un dire "la musique est morte le jour où elvis est décédé".... on voit un peu que ce sont des papys qui rabache le traditionnel "c'était mieux avant"



C'est de la petite phrase définitive pleine de mauvaise foi comme l'adore la presse rock en général. Quand les Inrocks annonce telle nouveauté avec de jolies envolées lyriques laissant entendre que plus rien ne sera jamais comme avant, c'est du même niveau. Les prendre pour argent comptant, c'est un peu bête.

Le problème de R&F, c'est que ses actuelles figures de tête sont deux anciens un brin nostalgique (Manoeuvre et Eudeline, plus Eudeline que Manoeuvre, d'ailleurs). Mais ils ne représentent pas tous R&F, et à l'intérieur des pages, des gens comme Jean-Vic Chapus, Basile Farkas ou Nicolas Ungemuth équilibrent cette tendance.

Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'une couv' minimum par an consacrée au Rolling Stones, ça fait un peu pitié.


----------



## jeromemac (16 Juin 2004)

moi ce qui gene un peut dans ses propos c'est ça:


> L'iPod, c'est l'objet du statut gamin par excellence



qu'est ce qu'il entend par la à votre avis...??...


----------



## mercutio (16 Juin 2004)

Vu le prix de l'Ipod, je crois pas que des "gamins" peuvent se le payer...


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans Rock & Folk paru ce matin
> Titre : j'aime pas les walkman, ca fait tarlouze
> 
> Il y parle du Mac, de la musique, de la politique des maisons de disques, en des termes assez proches quelquefois de ce qu'on peut lire sur ces forums
> ...


S'échanger le contenu, via le cordon firewire?????


On m'aurait caché une fonction sur l'iPod?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui gene un peut dans ses propos c'est ça:
> 
> 
> qu'est ce qu'il entend par la à votre avis...??...



L'adulescent si tu préfères, le 20-35 ans (mais il n'y a plus de limite d'âge) qui est un adulte responsable mais avec un comportement d'ado.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2004)

encore un bon branlage de tête de la presse pseudo intello qui essaye de dicter les comportements à tenir pour être un vrai rebelle. Ca me fait penser à un truc... Mais à quoi... Ah oui. Aux vieux qui râlent parce qu'on leur détraque le temps "avec toutes ces fusées qu'on envoie dans l'espace"


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> encore un bon branlage de tête de la presse pseudo intello qui essaye de dicter les comportements à tenir pour être un vrai rebelle. Ca me fait penser à un truc... Mais à quoi... Ah oui. Aux vieux qui râlent parce qu'on leur détraque le temps "avec toutes ces fusées qu'on envoie dans l'espace"



Aïe aïe aïe... Va-t-il falloir que je m'énerve ?

C'est vrai, Eudeline est un peu réac et largement technophobe, mais en attendant, je l'aime bien, lui et sa prose, quand il cause de rock. Alors on n'en dit pas de mal, sinon, je mords !

J'explique ET j'excuse :
Il donne son avis négatif sur un truc qu'on a tous envie de défendre. D'accord, il le fait avec une méchante mauvaise foi. D'accord, il se met dans la position du rebelle. Mais c'est pas l'une des activités préférées de tout Mac User ? C'est heureux qu'il y en ai qui ne pensent pas comme tout le monde. Ca aussi, en tant que Mac User, on le sait !

Alors non, c'est pas de la branlette intello. C'est l'avis d'un type qui adore faire savoir qu'il n'est pas d'accord. Que ceux ici qui ne pensent pas avoir ce travers, me jette la première pierre ! 

Et pis ceux qu'il énerve trop pourront toujours se défouler en regardant Baise-Moi : il s'y fait flinguer à la vingtième minute.

(bon, évidemment si l'article était signé Alexandre Alder et paru dans le Figaro, j'aurais hué avec vous. Mais chuis comme nous tous : subjectif et de mauvaise foi  )


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> encore un bon branlage de tête de la presse pseudo intello qui essaye de dicter les comportements à tenir pour être un vrai rebelle.


Eudeline n'a rien d'un faux intello et encore moins d'un faux rebelle. C'est vraiment un mec bien et intègre, qui a un sacré parcours. Bien sûr il manie la mauvaise foi à la perfection mais c'est la rançon de la passion.  Au fait c'est un Apple User acharné et quasiment historique. Qui va râler à chaque nouvelle "trouvaille" de Jobs (Mac OS X, iPod, etc.) sans toutefois s'en passer bien longtemps. 

'+


----------



## FANREM (16 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> encore un bon branlage de tête de la presse pseudo intello qui essaye de dicter les comportements à tenir pour être un vrai rebelle. Ca me fait penser à un truc... Mais à quoi... Ah oui. Aux vieux qui râlent parce qu'on leur détraque le temps "avec toutes ces fusées qu'on envoie dans l'espace"


Si ca c'est de la presse pseudo intello, je veux bien être curé. Faut pas abuser tout de même

Par ailleurs, il est clair que vous n'avez pas lu l'article. Si je n'ai scanné les 15 premières lignes, c'était volontaire. Vous en avez moins de 10% sous les yeux, avec son l'introduction volontairement provocatrice.
Dans sa globalité, l'article explique le cheminement de la musique sur le net pour en arriver à l'iPod avec une écriture juste dans les termes. Manifestement, ce type sait de quoi il parle, et on sent que c'est un sujet qu'il maîtrise.
Si l'on ajoute à cela, sa parfaite connaissance de la musique et un talent littéraire certain, il me semblait intéressant de faire passer cette info - tout simplement


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

Bon, alors t'as compris, hein, si tu retouches un poil de Eudeline, Le Gognol, FANREM et moi, on te pète les dents


----------



## Switcher (16 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors t'as compris, hein, si tu retouches un poil de Eudeline, Le Gognol, FANREM et moi, on te pète les dents



Ajoutez-moi au choeur antique : je suis fan depuis l'Afterpunk et ses digressions sur Eno, Kraftwerk et Bowie - du reste, il m'a toujours fait un peu penser à Dantec... Enfin, l'inverse, plutôt : même écriture "rock'n'roll" chacune dans leur genre...

 

Bon, par principe, je ne pète pas les dents par contre...


----------



## Fulvio (16 Juin 2004)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> - du reste, il m'a toujours fait un peu penser à Dantec...



:sick:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je lirais forcément vu que j'achète R&F chaque mois. Mais on le connait, l'Eudeline. C'est l'ancien qui a tout vu, tout entendu, qui a vu naître et crevé tout les mouvements musicaux, qui a trainer avec tout les grands noms et compagnie. Et qui a regrettté les temps anciens à chaque nouvelle évolution. Ce qui, curieusement, n'en fait pas un conformiste ni même quelqu'un d'antipathique.
> 
> Mais le vieux n'a jamais vraiment pigé que la génération actuelle ne consomme pas de musique comme lui l'a fait (du single roi à l'album incontournable, de la cassette au MP3, du boum des FM à internet) ; alors de là à comprendre que la prochaine génération la consommera encore d'une nouvelle manière...
> 
> ...



punk je sais pas ,je connais pas ...
mais écoute une note de piano MP3 128 et la meme note non compressée sur une chaine de qualité ,tu la verra la différence ,je t'assure...
maintenant pour l'iPod ,ce n'est pas grave,ce n'est pas un appareil haute fidélité ,là n'est d'ailleurs pas sa fonction...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Aïe aïe aïe... Va-t-il falloir que je m'énerve ?
> 
> Alors non, c'est pas de la branlette intello. C'est l'avis d'un type qui adore faire savoir qu'il n'est pas d'accord. Que ceux ici qui ne pensent pas avoir ce travers, me jette la première pierre !



c'est un peu comme jean Louis Chautemps,un grand saxophoniste Français ,qui intervient un vendredi sur 3 dans "Black and Blue", l'emission d'Alain Gerber le vendredi soir sur France Culture:il n'aime que peu de musiciens et rale tout le temps


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu comme jean Louis Chautemps,un grand saxophoniste Français ,qui intervient un vendredi sur 3 dans "Black and Blue", l'emission d'Alain Gerber le vendredi soir sur France Culture:il n'aime que peu de musiciens et rale tout le temps



Je suis sur que c'est SonniBoy.


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que c'est SonniBoy.



Je ne crois pas : black and blue, c'est plus jazz que blues   Et Sonny, il me semble qu'il est plus blues que jazz.

PS Ne me dites pas qu'il y a du blues dans le jazz, je suis vaguement au courant.


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur que c'est SonniBoy.



Je ne crois pas : black and blue, c'est plus jazz que blues   Et Sonny, il me semble qu'il est plus blues que jazz.

PS Et plus guitare que sax, non ?

PPS Ne me dites pas qu'il y a du blues dans le jazz, je suis vaguement au courant.


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Bon sang, j'ai le hoquet


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2004)

Et il avait déjà écrit un papier similaire dans le hors-série "PUNK" de ROCK'N'FOLK en décembre 2003. Pour lui internet avait réinventé le single (on télécharge des chansons et non des albums) pour mieux le tuer. Opinion discutable mais je conçois sa "tristesse" de voir la "dématérialisation" de la musique (on est passé du vynil au CD-ROM pour aboutir à un fichier informatique).

Si des "33 Tours" font vrais (je me permets de te citer Lupus  ), leur pouvoir d'attraction est important (vous n'avez jamais acheté un disque d'un groupe dont vous avez entendu parler parce que la pochette vous "attirait" ?). J'ai beau chercher, aucun fichier MP3 ne m'a fait craquer, visuellement parlant. C'est pour cela que ce n'est pas demain la veille que j'acherais un fichier ! (enfin normalement !). Question d'âge également.

Sinon, Eudeline et R'n'F assimilé à "bobo" et "presse intello", c'est bien encore un truc de mecs de droite


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Aïe aïe aïe... Va-t-il falloir que je m'énerve ?
> 
> C'est vrai, Eudeline est un peu réac et largement technophobe,



Et défonceur de portes ouvertes comme les rebelles "bien pensants" (j'entend par là "qui n'écrivent pas dans le Figaro" puisque c'est toi qui en parles...). Il a jamais écrit pour Télérama ce type là? Si non il devrait, il aurait un public!!! :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors t'as compris, hein, si tu retouches un poil de Eudeline, Le Gognol, FANREM et moi, on te pète les dents



Même pas peur


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Eudeline et R'n'F assimilé à "bobo" et "presse intello", c'est bien encore un truc de mecs de droite



Quelle mauvaise foi...
Mais loin de moi l'idée de lancer un débat politique sur MacGé. D'autres, dont toi, le font bien mieux que moi me semble-t-il...
  :sleep:


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et défonceur de portes ouvertes comme les rebelles "bien pensants" (j'entend par là "qui n'écrivent pas dans le Figaro" puisque c'est toi qui en parles...). Il a jamais écrit pour Télérama ce type là? Si non il devrait, il aurait un public!!! :sleep:



Et toi, hormis, ces quinze lignes qui servent de manchette à un article beaucoup plus long, as-tu déjà lu du Eudeline ? Parce que si c'était le cas, tu saurais que "bien-pensant" à son sujet, c'est plutôt incongru. Non pas qu'il soit "mal-pensant", mais plutôt qu'il reste largement en dehors des débats sur la société où s'echarpent les "bien-pensants" et leurs adversaires. Qu'il n'en n'a rien à faire. Il cause essentiellement de rock et de sa mascarade, ce truc futile qui peut engendrer bien des débats de nature, euh, esthétique, mais à des lieux des considérations "bien-pensantes" ou de leurs contradictions.

Quant à son public potentiel chez Télérama, il doit être beaucoup plus maigre que son public effectif chez Rock&Folk. La presse culturelle n'est pas monolithique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, hormis, ces quinze lignes qui servent de manchette à un article beaucoup plus long, as-tu déjà lu du Eudeline ? Parce que si c'était le cas, tu saurais que "bien-pensant" à son sujet, c'est plutôt incongru. Non pas qu'il soit "mal-pensant", mais plutôt qu'il reste largement en dehors des débats sur la société où s'echarpent les "bien-pensants" et leurs adversaires. Qu'il n'en n'a rien à faire. Il cause essentiellement de rock et de sa mascarade, ce truc futile qui peut engendrer bien des débats de nature, euh, esthétique, mais à des lieux des considérations "bien-pensantes" ou de leurs contradictions.
> 
> Quant à son public potentiel chez Télérama, il doit être beaucoup plus maigre que son public effectif chez Rock&Folk. La presse culturelle n'est pas monolithique.



J'ai commencé à lire Rock'n'folk à l'époque où ta préoccupation principale devait être de ne pas vouloir faire la sieste à la maternelle l'après-midi.
J'ai arrêté des années après écoeuré par le conformisme accablant de leur propos, caché sous un verbiage juste digne de faire frissoner les mômes de 12 ans. R&F est devenu un ramassis de poncifs et de lieux commmuns poussés par quelques propos soi-disant rebelles qui font bien dans les discussions.
Gainsbourg disait que le rock est un art mineur. Sa critique n'est que discussion vaine tant elle est soumise à la subjectivité. Et celle de Rock'n'Folk va dans le sens du poil. Elle caresse ceux qu'il faut c aresser et crache bien sur ceux sur lesquels il faut cracher.
Je n'ai jamais dit que R et F ni Eudeline étaient Bobo (comme j'ai u le lire plus haut), non, c'est pire que ça. Ils se présentent comme l'avis  monolithique qu'il faut avoir pour avoir l'air rebelle en société (ça fait bien d'etre un rebelle au milieu des bobos et ça flatte l'égo) et je trouve cela tout simplement pathétique.
Et trouver que ce type écrit comme Dantec, c'est un peu comme dire que le mec qui fait les hamburger au Macdo fait la cuisine comme Bernard Loiseau (paix à son âme).


----------



## Fulvio (17 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé à lire Rock'n'folk à l'époque où ta préoccupation principale devait être de ne pas vouloir faire la sieste à la maternelle l'après-midi.



Eh bien, j'ai plus qu'à rentrer chez moi la queue entre les jambes  :rose: 

Cela dit, la réaction de rejet que tu as eu ne m'est pas étrangère. J'ai eu la même avec les Inrocks il y a quelques années. Et j'ai trouvé un bol d'air frais chez Rock&Folk (je n'y aurais pourtant pas cru), qui m'ont paru infiniment moins monolithique et définitif dans leurs avis. Comme quoi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, j'ai plus qu'à rentrer chez moi la queue entre les jambes  :rose:
> 
> Cela dit, la réaction de rejet que tu as eu ne m'est pas étrangère. J'ai eu la même avec les Inrocks il y a quelques années. Et j'ai trouvé un bol d'air frais chez Rock&Folk (je n'y aurais pourtant pas cru), qui m'ont paru infiniment moins monolithique et définitif dans leurs avis. Comme quoi...



Cela dit, je n'en pense pas moins des Inrocks... :affraid:


----------



## KARL40 (17 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Quelle mauvaise foi...
> Mais loin de moi l'idée de lancer un débat politique sur MacGé. D'autres, dont toi, le font bien mieux que moi me semble-t-il...
> :sleep:


Tu connais le sens des deux petits bonhommes verts qui rigolent ? 

Donc au lieu de le prendre au premier degré, vois-y plus de l'humour !:sleep: 

Sinon, je vais vraiment finir par croire que les mecs de droite n'ont pas d'humour* !!  :rateau: 

* Attention, ceci est une blague !


----------



## FANREM (17 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé à lire Rock'n'folk à l'époque où ta préoccupation principale devait être de ne pas vouloir faire la sieste à la maternelle l'après-midi.


Quand j'ai lu ca, je me suis dit, il a fait Woddstock, l'ile de Wight, et il a connu au hasard Eric Burdon, mais en regardant dans ton profil, si ta date de naissance est exacte, et je n'ai aucune raison d'en douter, tu es bien loin de tout ca.   



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrêté des années après écoeuré par le conformisme accablant de leur propos, caché sous un verbiage juste digne de faire frissoner les mômes de 12 ans. R&F est devenu un ramassis de poncifs et de lieux commmuns poussés par quelques propos soi-disant rebelles qui font bien dans les discussions.


Tu as bien fait d'arreter de le lire.
Eudeline, il a du talent, et il s'exprime bien a propos de l'évolution de la musique. Et bien loin de moi de faire un amalgame avec la droite ou les opinions du Figaro ou de Télérama (que je me garde bien de critiquer ne les connaissant pas assez)

On n'est pas loin d'autres discours stériles sur le travail que font les journalistes de la presse Mac par rapport au net par exemple. Que ceux qui n'aiment pas arrêtent de donner des leçons de bienséance à tout bout de champ. Moi si le programme Tv ne me plait, pas, je l'éteins tout simplement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Dans un de ses romans Eudeline parle aussi du système d'échange de fichiers Hotline.

Pas lu mais on m'a raconté. M'étonne pas qu'il traine dans les bas-fond celui-là !

Même s'il est sympahique, son côté ancien combattant me fatigue... Et je crois qu'en fait il n'aime pas la pop-culture (c'est à dire qu'il n'aime que la sienne, pas celle des autres).


----------



## Switcher (20 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et trouver que ce type écrit comme Dantec, c'est un peu comme dire que le mec qui fait les hamburger au Macdo fait la cuisine comme Bernard Loiseau (paix à son âme).



Tu ne m'as probablement pas bien lu, voici ce que j'écrivais :



			
				Switcher a dit:
			
		

> il m'a toujours fait *un peu* penser à Dantec... Enfin, l'inverse, plutôt : même écriture "rock'n'roll" *chacune dans leur genre*...



Le rock'n'roll, par définition, est une vaste prairie où le monolithisme n'a guère sa place. J'aurais pu écrire qu'Edeuline m'évoquait ce que j'avais pu lire de William Gibson, mais je souhaitais prendre un francophone à titre de comparaison (ne lisant pas l'anglais en VO).

Ton opinion n'engage que toi et la mienne itou.


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

quelle joie le rock'n rolll !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le sens des deux petits bonhommes verts qui rigolent ?
> 
> Donc au lieu de le prendre au premier degré, vois-y plus de l'humour !:sleep:
> 
> ...



Ah c'est marrant, j'ai souvent pensé la même chose, mais pas du même côté. :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai lu ca, je me suis dit, il a fait Woddstock, l'ile de Wight, et il a connu au hasard Eric Burdon, mais en regardant dans ton profil, si ta date de naissance est exacte, et je n'ai aucune raison d'en douter, tu es bien loin de tout ca.



Allez, j'avoue, j'ai du lire R&F entre 80 et 90. Donc au niveau dates, ça concorde




			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien fait d'arreter de le lire.
> Eudeline, il a du talent, et il s'exprime bien a propos de l'évolution de la musique. Et bien loin de moi de faire un amalgame avec la droite ou les opinions du Figaro ou de Télérama (que je me garde bien de critiquer ne les connaissant pas assez)



C'est toi qui fait l'amalgame, pas moi. Et ce n'est pas moi qui ait parlé politique en premier. J'avais juste parlé de Télérama...



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas loin d'autres discours stériles sur le travail que font les journalistes de la presse Mac par rapport au net par exemple. Que ceux qui n'aiment pas arrêtent de donner des leçons de bienséance à tout bout de champ. Moi si le programme Tv ne me plait, pas, je l'éteins tout simplement.



C'est bien ce que je fais. La preuve: je ne lis plus R&F depuis longtemps.
Mais j'estime avoir le droit de donner un avis sur ce que je lis dans un forum. On est là pour discuter, non? Ou alors, si il faut se la jouer "pensée unique", on va commencer à moins se marrer sur MacGé :sleep: 
C'est marrant comme quand on pense pas comme tout le monde on se fait casser (tiens ça me rappelle un truc à propos de pensée unique et de système d'exploitation...
 :affraid:


----------



## purestyle (21 Juin 2004)

Et bien vive Asphalt Jungle et sa pseudo rivalité avec les Stinky Toys ! Vive Marc Zermati, Harry Cover, l'Open Market, Yves Adrien et Alain Pacadis...voilà j'espère n'oublier personne.


----------



## FANREM (22 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'avoue, j'ai du lire R&F entre 80 et 90. Donc au niveau dates, ça concorde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme on n'avance plus, et loin de moi l'idée de voulor imposer quoi que ce soit, je ne voulais que communiquer sur un article que je trouvais sympa,
Je propose une bonne bière au bar ensemble pour rigoler un bon coup


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Juin 2004)

'

En fait Eudeline c'est typiquement le genre de type qui passent pour bobos gauchistes faux rebelles vu depuis les réacs tendance droite et qui passent pour réacs tendance droite vu depuis les bobos gauchistes faux rebelles.    

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> En fait Eudeline c'est typiquement le genre de type qui passent pour bobos gauchistes faux rebelles vu depuis les réacs tendance droite et qui passent pour réacs tendance droite vu depuis les bobos gauchistes faux rebelles.
> 
> '+



 Bobo la tête...


----------

